# just got my first muzzleloader today--what to clean with



## fountain (Jan 10, 2008)

i just traded a browning bar 270 for an encore ml with the bdc 250 scope.  i am shooting the triple 7 powder, 200 gr tc shockwave sabots and winchester primers.  what supplies do i need to clean it properly.  is there a good kit or do i need the tc stuff in bass pro shops?

stupid question--which end of the ramrod do i pack with?  the flared end or the end with the rings around the rod and the hole in the bottom?  i guess the ends with the rings around it, but not sure.

if there is anything else i should need or know about the tc encores, please tell .  i am a newbie to the ml scene.  i do plan on killing one this weekend with it , though!


----------



## Jranger (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.tcarms.com/assets/manuals/current/Encore_Rifle_Manual.pdf

Here is the manual for that rifle, check it out as well as the other links on the site below. There is a video section, but I'm not sure if it shows how to clean. Good luck with your new M/L....

http://www.tcarms.com/manuals/


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2008)

what are the main things i need to clean with?  i am looking in bps and i see a lot of cleaning accessories for thye encore using the triple 7 powder.  i also see that they have a tc cleaning kit with solvent, lube, breech plug grease, dry cleaning patches, jag ( what is this and what does it do???), bronze brush, and thread brush ( for the breech plug?).  does the ramrod double as the cleaning rod too?


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 10, 2008)

jag >> screws in that hole in the ram-rod,,, holds a cleaning patch tight aginst the inside of the barrel for cleaning.... buy that little kit and u will have the basics u need.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 10, 2008)

also,, get a ram-rod "T"-Handle,, u will need it for the cleaning


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jan 10, 2008)

Good ole hot water and soap will do it better than anything. I use dawn. Actually the best method to clean one is take the barrel to the car wash and blast it clean. I've done that many many times. You can't get it any cleaner than that. A cleaning jag and patches would be all that is needed beyond hot water and soap.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 11, 2008)

Make sure you apply anti-sieze to the threads of that breech plug each time it is screwed into the barrel.
Basic I know, not looking to insult anybody, but I have a buddy who
had a plug freeze and ruin the barrel.
These sure are fun to shoot!


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jan 11, 2008)

Triple 7 is much easier to clean than black powder or other substitutes. Just take the barrel off,remove the breech plug, hold it in a deep sink if possible or over the tub if necessary and flush the barrel (while protecting the scope) with hot water. You can use a little soapy patch and push it thru with the ram rod if you like but I've found that with 777 it cleans up really good with just hot water and running a couple dry patchs thru the barrel afterwards.

The main thing is that when you finish, you can run a patch thru and it comes out clean. Clean the breech plug with hot water, make sure you can see thru the hole where the primer fires thru and that all residue is wiped off. Then put a little Thompson Center Bore Butter on the threads of the breech plug, put it back together, dry everything off, and you're done. Pretty easy once you done it a time or two.

You don't need a lot of cleaning stuff with 777, just a big bag of patches and a cleaning jag for the ram rod. It is a handy thing to have a seperate, longer cleaning rod used just for pushing a patch thru, but not a necessity.

Don't expect real black powder to clean up so easily if you decide to try that...it leaves a nasty, sulphur stinking mess that requires much more cleaning time.

Good luck.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 11, 2008)

watch TC's video series called the world of muzzleloading. yeah its Ritz's advertisement, but is also a great starter for a newbie.  watch the whole series, will take about 15 minutes max.

http://www.tcarms.com/videoLibrary/#wrapper


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 11, 2008)

With T7, use a 50/50 mix of Windex and rubbing alcohol.
Trust me, it works.  Works on Pyrodex too!
Field expedient measures would be to use windshield washer fluid found in your vehicle's reservoir.  WW fluid works very well on T7 and it is cheap!
Scrub well with a brush to knock out the "crud ring!"
Get a good brush, bronze or nylon, lots of patches and a good .50 cal jag that fits the threads of your rod.

Use a quality never-seize, or use some Slick 50 grease from the tube on that breech plug.  Immediately following shooting, go ahead and loosen that breech plug while it is warm/hot.  Makes it easier to get out when you get home.
I take my breech plug out at the range, and let it soak in a closed container of Windex/ETOH on the ride home.  Pretty much only have to wipe it clean with a rag.

Never put that plug back in WITHOUT anti-sieze or a quality lubricant on the threads!

Between shots I run on patch lightly sprayed with Windex/ETOH (both sides of patch once) then a clean patch (both sides once).
I get great consistency in my shots using this method.  Aids in after shooting cleanup as well.

Watch for a new powder coming out in March called Blackhorn 209.
If it lives up to the expectations, we all will have more fun with less work!


----------



## fountain (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks for the help guys--i mya just order the tc t-17 kit, possibly some seasoning patches and the bore butter.  can i use the silver-grey anti-seize like form the parts store--or just put the bore butter on the threads?  may even order the t handle ram rod for the pro hunter to help with packing anc cleaning.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 11, 2008)

IMO, forget the bore butter altogether.
Just use a quality never-seize product, automotive is OK.
T17 patches and the T17 breech plug cleaner are very good.  But you can make your own wet patches with Windex or WW fluid.
A patch of ETOH just removes moisture after cleaning.

Be sure to use a quality oil (Rem-oil or Break Free, etc....) after cleaning.  One pass with an oily patch to coat the bore, preventing and inhibiting rust formulation while in storage.


----------



## kvistads (Jan 11, 2008)

WTM45 has is down about right.  Like he said, the car window washer fluid is good to use.  I use plain old Simple Green mixed 1 part Green to 10 parts water.  It works.  I've shot muzzle loaders in competitions for years as well as hunt with them.  It ain't that big a deal once you do it a couple of times.  I like to use a stainless one-piece range rod or cleaning rod with the barrel guide and the proper size brass cleaning jag.  Cut you some patches from 100% cotton cloth.  This is all you need along with some simple lube after cleaning.  The anti-seize lube for spark plugs work fine on the breech plug.  The last thing I do after cleaning is run a patch soaked with 3 in 1 oil up and down the barrel then leave a patch on the ram rod down the barrel soaked in bore butter.  This softens and loosens any residue left in any previously shooting sessions.  Relax and enjoy that thing.  You might find a local muzzle loading club in your area and learn from them.  Good luck.

Russ


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Oct 8, 2012)

Bump -some good stuff from 2008


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 8, 2012)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Triple 7 is much easier to clean than black powder or other substitutes. Just take the barrel off,remove the breech plug, hold it in a deep sink if possible or over the tub if necessary and flush the barrel (while protecting the scope) with hot water. You can use a little soapy patch and push it thru with the ram rod if you like but I've found that with 777 it cleans up really good with just hot water and running a couple dry patchs thru the barrel afterwards.
> 
> The main thing is that when you finish, you can run a patch thru and it comes out clean. Clean the breech plug with hot water, make sure you can see thru the hole where the primer fires thru and that all residue is wiped off. Then put a little Thompson Center Bore Butter on the threads of the breech plug, put it back together, dry everything off, and you're done. Pretty easy once you done it a time or two.
> 
> ...




NOT!!!!!!!!  real black powder is just as easy to clean with plain ol soap and water, just the same as 777, or pyrodex.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 8, 2012)

years ago i was at the range on johns mountain, and the guy next to me had a black powder muzzle loader. he'd have to clean it a little after each shot, and in an hour got off 5 maybe 6 shots. i'd be watching him as i was shooting. and each time he'd be ready to shoot i'd stop  watch, listen and smell. it was cool and the smell of the burnt black powder was awesome.


----------

